# Hilfe bei objekte bewegen auf Bluej



## Alkaiser00 (20. Aug 2022)

Hallo,
 ich muss einen Sonnensystem mithilfe  Bluej für die Schule programmieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich die Planeten rund um die Sonne bewegen lassen kann, kann jemanden mir damit helfen bzw. Tipps geben. 
Danke 

```

```

import GLOOP.*;
/**
 * Das Sonnensystem.
 *
 * @author
 * @version 0.0.1
 */
public class Planeten
{
    GLKugel sonne, Merkur, Venus,Erde, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptun;

  /**
   * Konstruktor für die Objekte die Planeten
   */
  public Planeten()
  {
    Sonne  = new GLKugel(0,100,0,100, "sonne2.jpg");
    sonne.setzeSelbstleuchten(1,647058824, 0);
    Merkur = new GLKugel(200,100,0,65, "Merkur.jpg");
    Venus  = new GLKugel(400,100,0,75, "Venus.jpg");
    Erde   = new GLKugel(600,100,0,85, "Erde.jpg");
    Mars   = new GLKugel(800,100,0,75, "Mars.jpg");
    Jupiter= new GLKugel(1000,100,0,75, "Jupiter.jpg");
    Saturn = new GLKugel(1200,100,0,75, "Saturn.jpg");
    Uranus = new GLKugel(1400,100,0,75, "Uranus.jpg");
    Neptun = new GLKugel(1600,100,0,75, "Neptun.jpg");
}

     while (true) {
         Merkur.setzeDrehung();
         Venus.setzeDrehung();
         Mars.setzeDrehung)();
         Jupiter.setzeDrehung();
         Saturn.setzeDrehung();
         Uranus.setzeDrehung();
         Neptun.setzeDrehung();

         Sys.warte();
        }
}[/CODE]


----------



## KonradN (20. Aug 2022)

Wo sind denn die konkreten Probleme? Woran scheitert es?

Die Mathematik hast du verstanden? Du hast im der Mitte die Sonne.

Dann schaust du, wieviel Abstand der Planet hat, der am weitesten weg ist und wieviel Pixel du von der Sonne in jede Richtung hast - dann kannst du per Dreisatz den Radius in Pixel ausrechnen.

Dann den Winkel - du hast die Zeit für einen Umlauf um die Sonne für jeden Planeten. Dann kannst du ausrechnen, wie viele Umdrehungen jeder hat. Eine Umdrehung sind 360 Grad bzw. 2 pi.
Damit hast du den Winkel. Den Versatz zur Sonne für x und y Koordinate hast du dann per Radius mal Sinus Winkel bzw Radius mal Cosinus des Winkels.
Musst halt aufpassen, mit was die Methoden arbeiten: vermutlich wird das Bogenmass sein und nicht Grad … aber evtl. hast du ja eine Library, die mit Grad arbeitet.

Das wäre die Mathematik …


----------

